# DHCP non auto-"runna"

## bld

Salve a tutti! Dopo aver avuto una bruttissima esperienza con hdparm, eccomi qua!  :Razz: 

Questa volta dal momento che ho installato linux, "dhcpcd" lo devo dare

come comando subbito dopo il boot. Cosa praticamente fastidiosa.. per qualcuno

che non lo ha mai fatto! Ma non caspisco perche eth0 va sopra benissimo

o almeno e' quello che vedo, e a conferma di questo appena mi da il prompt

facio dhcpcd e via, la rete e' "up" (io ho fastweb come provider, come credo tanti di voi

perche gentoo senza banda e' frustrante..). Ora il problema e' che tra un po andro a casa

e lascio il computer apperto, per accedere anche da casa mia (qui, in italia.. sto studiando) ora se questo non parte da solo non potro mai farcela! voglio dire dopo il primo reboot "ciao". .. Ho provato a fare uno scriptino su /etc/init.d/ con 3 linee

che lo "pasto" qui:

------------------------------------------------------

#/bin/bash

exec /root/security/anti-ptrace

exec /sbin/dhcpcd 

exec /sbin/hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hd

--------------------------------------------------------------

[*Il primo lo consiglio a tutti quelli che non hanno applicato la patch per il 

ptrace exploit, e per qualche ragione non ricompilano il kernel.

 E' di sacrine@netric il sorgente lo trovate su packetstorm.

Basta rendere il txt "chmod +x" e via la patch  :Smile:  ]

A questo punto mentre hdparm e anti-ptrace vengono eseguiti con successo

hdcpcd no! Ma dopo il login basta sempre digitare hdcpcd per 

trovarsi on line! 

Avete qualche idea? Ho cercato di configurare /etc/conf.d/net pero

ho rischiato anche li di fare un disatro.

Tsiouz!

----------

## bld

qui vi posto l'evento cosi capite meglio cosa succede.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Bringing eth0 up...                                                      [ ok ] * 

Mounting network filesystems...                                  [ ok ] *

Starting postfix...                                                          [ ok ] * 

Starting sshd...                                                             [ ok ] *

Starting local...                                                             [ ok ]  

           [+] making anti-ptrace.c: OK

           [+] compiling the script: OK

           [+] loading the module  : OK

   b00-b0x.fasteweb.net login: root

   Password:

   Last login: Tue Apr  1 06:38:38 on 1

   b00-b0x root # ping www.google.com

   ping: unknown host www.google.com

   b00-b0x root # dhcpcd

   b00-b0x root # ping www.google.com

   PING www.google.com (216.239.39.104): 56 octets data

   64 octets from 216.239.39.104: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=114.5 ms

   64 octets from 216.239.39.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=122.3 ms

   --- www.google.com ping statistics ---

   3 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 33% packet loss

   round-trip min/avg/max = 114.5/118.4/122.3 ms

   b00-b0x root #               

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 boh!

----------

## cerri

Configura il file /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Devi un-commentare  :Razz:  questa riga in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
#iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

Ovviamente dovresti avere dato anche un:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot 
```

almeno una volta nella vita.Last edited by Montag[SGU] on Tue Apr 01, 2003 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malteo

... e per hdparm esiste

```
/etc/conf.d/hdparm
```

e il successivo

```
rc-update add hdparm default
```

P.S.: secondo voi è meglio "boot" che "default"?

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente dovresti avere dato anche un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perché non

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

In effetti volevo scrivere "default", ma a furia di giocherellare con i driver alsa mi e' scappato "boot" (non che per l'ethernet cambi molto la situazione)

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

